# Sassy and Poppy <3



## ginajade (Nov 20, 2010)

...........


----------



## Stephen&Dogs (Dec 11, 2010)

They both have soul patches on their chins :lol:


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2011)

:001_wub: They're wonderful. 

Are they rescue cats?
(ps I'm not assuming they are because they're moggies - just I was going to say well done if they were as a big study I've just done has shown people are overwhelmingly racist when it comes to rescuing black and white cats ) All the other colours go first :eek6:

Em
xx


----------



## ginajade (Nov 20, 2010)

Stephen&Dogs said:


> They both have soul patches on their chins :lol:[


----------



## ginajade (Nov 20, 2010)

Eroswoof said:


> :001_wub: They're wonderful.
> 
> Are they rescu


----------



## Stephen&Dogs (Dec 11, 2010)

ginajade said:


> Hiya what are soul patches? Nevere heard of them before.


Its a type of moutache or something 

Google soul patch


----------



## ginajade (Nov 20, 2010)

[QUOTE=Stephen&D


----------



## tylow (Feb 11, 2009)

They are very cute matching cats :thumbup:


----------



## ginajade (Nov 20, 2010)

.....................


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww :001_wub::001_wub: they are both purrrrrrrrrrrrrfect


----------



## ginajade (Nov 20, 2010)




----------



## joee (Feb 18, 2011)

awww v.cute :thumbup:


----------



## ginajade (Nov 20, 2010)

Thanks Joee  x


----------



## Dally Banjo (Oct 22, 2009)

ginajade said:


> Thanks  ...Can i ask how you got both of those PitaPata things in your sig..i tried but its only letting me put one x


 I cant explain it but will do it for you & send you the code if you tell me what you want


----------

